# Thanks For Everything!!!



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Time to let er rip!

0103 8555 7496 2656 2606


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

0391 2550 6950 0003 6369

You didn’t have to make it like you did
But you did but you did
And I thank you
….ZZ Top, “I Thank You”

Want to thank you for the party, I could never stay
Many thangs is on my mind, words in the way 
Want to thank you falettinme be mice elf agin
Thank you falettinme be mice elf agin
….Sly and the Family Stone, “Thankyoufalettinmebemiceelfagin”

I'm not ashamed to say
I hope it always will stay this way
My hat is off, won't you stand up and take a bow
Thank you for being a friend
…..Andrew Gold, “Thank you for being a friend” 

But how do you thank someone
Who has taken you from crayons to perfume?
It isn't easy, but I'll try
…..Lulu, “To Sir With Love”

Give thanks and praises, give thanks and praises
Give thanks and praises, give thanks and praises
Give thanks and praises, give thanks and praises
…..Bob Marley, “Give Thanks”


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

> Now that first relay
> Your first stage of fire will be the 200 meter slow fire.
> You'll fire a total of 15 rounds
> 5 rounds sitting
> ...


Bombs away!!

0103 8555 7495 5318 2724

Thanks again, bro!


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

BOOM BABY!!  

0304 1560 0006 9870 4959


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Thank you!!

0103 8555 7495 3255 9493


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

muchas gracias! 

0103 8555 7495 4334 4767


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

Death from above!! :gn 

0703 8555 7491 3406 9806

A Big Thank You From FLA! :gn


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Dropped in the mailbox this morning so no tracking number ... BUT THANKS MUCH FOR EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Mine is also away! Bombs away...


----------



## miki (Jun 21, 2005)

Mine too, very soon.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

"Flight # 0305-1720-0001-6020-0971, you are now clear for take-off! 

"Roger that, flight # 0305, we are reporting serious cargo, and request a large mailbox for landing!"

"Flight control flight #0305, we have the mailbox in sight, and we have warned neighbors, have a safe trip."


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Muchos gracias, amigo !
0103 8555 7495 2233 7346
:w


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Looks like this will be fun to watch.....Whoever you are...I feel your pain


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

Locked and loaded..... 

0103 8555 7495 4350 3492


*
KA-BLOOEY!*


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Thank you!

0305 1720 0002 5876 1698


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

03050830000265122603










J/K


----------



## dagrinch (Oct 26, 2003)

GRINCH BOMB COMING AT YA!!!!!


Grinch OUT!!!


----------



## 5thDan (Mar 15, 2005)

Package on its way. Thanks for all you do.
0305 1720 0000 4241 8685


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Oh crap! It's this one!

Okay, bomb will leave this afternoon. I'm always so late.


----------



## PuroBrat (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks you are greatly apreciated.

0304 1070 0000 3553 6993

You ARE the Bomb :w


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Bomb out:
0304 1560 0007 4813 1278


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

you rock!!!

0305 0830 0004 4908 6653

She'll be visiting ya soon!!!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Nooner said:


> She'll be visiting ya soon!!!


Can she visit me, too? Sho doesn't have to bring cigars !


----------



## PuroBrat (Sep 8, 2005)

:tpd:


----------



## mels95yj (Jun 4, 2005)

horrorview said:


> Oh crap! It's this one!
> 
> Okay, bomb will leave this afternoon. I'm always so late.


Don't worry, I'm in the same boat. Mine will go out this evening.

Mel


----------



## CAOlover (Mar 10, 2005)

21 bombs and counting :gn


----------



## PuroBrat (Sep 8, 2005)

CAOlover said:


> 21 bombs and counting :gn


Is that like a 21 gun salute? What is this a funeral? :r


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I think this is the single most heaviest bombing on one person i've ever seen  

And damn well deserved too.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Two NC country boys head the call! BOMBS AWAY!!!!!

Myself and ComicBookFreak have combined shipping, so this one is a two-pronged attack! :gn :bx 



:ms NCRM


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

0304 3490 0002 6029 5881....................


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Thanks Rick for inviting me to play...I was left out of the loop...don't know why but mine will go out tomorrow. Oh, and Thanks For Everything buddy!
Cheers


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks again.

0103 8555 7495 5421 7111


----------



## Hunter (May 20, 2005)

The bird is hot and in the air heading west. 0304 7990 0005 1889 9451 

Thanks for everything!

BTW... Nice pic Nooner... I've got a package that nee....  Er.. Nice pic Nooner!


----------



## Ninja Vanish (Apr 7, 2005)

I have some stuff that should be heading out tomorrow, had to work this weekend to make enough money to afford to pay the mail man!


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

NCRadioMan said:


> Two NC country boys head the call! BOMBS AWAY!!!!!
> 
> Myself and ComicBookFreak have combined shipping, so this one is a two-pronged attack! :gn :bx
> 
> :ms NCRM


Thanks.
TUCK,DUCK,and ROLL......INCOMING!!

CBF


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

thanks mate
0305 0830 0000 2261 9810.........


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

i sure hope he has a stable and well supported mail box.. and a strong mail man to carry all these bombs!! 

jesus!


----------



## leicoolya (Sep 7, 2005)

Incoming!!!!!!!!

0305 1720 0002 3510 7167


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

Wow guys! This is going to be the biggest "Thank you" ever.  Someone needs to send a shovel to help him dig out of the aftermath.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

And Ali thought HE had a _Rumble in the Jungle?_


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

bruceolee said:


> Wow guys! This is going to be the biggest "Thank you" ever.  Someone needs to send a shovel to help him dig out of the aftermath.


I think he should just play like a mushroom, mushroom, mushroom....buried in sh*t and kept in the dark! :bx :w


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

galaga said:


> I think he should just play like a mushroom, mushroom, mushroom....buried in sh*t and kept in the dark! :bx :w


I don't think he's going to have a choice.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Franksmith said:


> And Ali thought HE had a _Rumble in the Jungle?_


Float like a butterfly, sting like a Gorilla??


----------



## leicoolya (Sep 7, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Float like a butterfly, sting like a Gorilla??


More like, Float like a butterfly, Smoke like a Gorilla :w 
Casue he'll be doing alot of smoking


----------



## Foz (Apr 14, 2005)

Incoming - Danger close

0305 0830 0003 8043 4506

Thanks boss


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

if you really think about it, his mailman is going to bug out delivering all these boxes.. and he is gonna flip!


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

Geez... I'm counting 31 bogies inbound. 'Course, every time I go past the UPS cheeks I lose track. 




Guess I'll have to go back and spread... uh.. count again.


----------



## LastClick (Jan 2, 2005)

Thanks, Soooo Much....Inbound USPS Priority!!!


----------



## miki (Jun 21, 2005)

Finally got it out.

0103 8555 7496 0636 9409

Thank you for everything..


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2005)

Darn, Posted mine and Ninja's to a new thread, since my search results were messed up, and only showed 7 new threads (from yesterday - I knew that was bogus).

DC 03010120000605247601


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm still at work....(sigh)  I'll be here until about 9:00pm CST. 

Bomb to go out tomorrow.....

I can't wait to see the devastation......This is going to be mind-numbing!!


----------



## cookieboy364 (Jan 25, 2005)

This should be fun to watch. Who is sending the coolerdor to put all these sticks in? LOL

DC# 0391 2540 6860 0000 7353

Jason


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

the CS tribe... i'm feelin the love...

0305 0830 0001 7308 4048

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

muchas gracias, amigo... por todos!!


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

Many thanks.  0303 1290 0001 3774 2547


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Thanks for everything!

0103 8555 7495 4334 7355


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

I hope I'm hitting the right grid!

#0304 3490 0001 2945 5111


----------



## PuroBrat (Sep 8, 2005)

The thought of that poor postal worker, gonna need to send him/her some Dr. Sholls and Doans Pills as an apology. :r


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

0103 8555 7495 4418 1880

Salute yens and thank you..


----------



## PuroBrat (Sep 8, 2005)

I hope there is a digital camera at the other end, this devistation is gonna be quite a sight!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Bringing er back up to the top... I bet there are some numbers left. :gn 

We are the "thousand pound gorilla"


----------



## mels95yj (Jun 4, 2005)

Launched this morning! Thanks for everything!

0304 1560 0006 5433 9218

Mel


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

Dayum.

5 pages, 15 responses per page. 8-12 packages per page.


Coolerdor, hell... this is gonna need a new HOUSE!





Dayum.


----------



## PuroBrat (Sep 8, 2005)

Top for the early morning crowd who may have forgotten about it :s


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

42 by my count. 
HOLY CRAP !!!!


----------



## PuroBrat (Sep 8, 2005)

pnoon said:


> 42 by my count.
> HOLY CRAP !!!!


You guys realize that we cigar traders probably keep the USPS in the Black, right? :r


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

This is gonna be awesome. Glad I am part of this A-Bomb! :r


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

0304 1560 0002 0805 9227.........  (this is truly my pleasure!)


----------



## miki (Jun 21, 2005)

pnoon said:


> 42 by my count.
> HOLY CRAP !!!!


You took the words right out of my mouth.

Well deserved though...


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

Well let's jut go ahead and throw another log onto the fire:

0304 1560 0006 7785 3258

Early this morning, at the break of dawn, a brave beagle was called into action. Snoopy fired up the old Sopwith Camel plane, and immediately summoned Woodstock to navigate. The feathery friend gleefully strapped on the leather goggles, and loaded up the birdseed for the long trip up north. They were seen sputtering over the north Texas area flying in a butterfly-like pattern toward the Unibomber's landing strip. Forward scouts have confirmed that they have indeed picked up the Unibomber and have him seated squarely behind the bomb sight.

Bomblets away!!!

Onward through the fog........damn the Red Baron!!


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Franksmith said:


> Bringing er back up to the top... I bet there are some numbers left. :gn
> 
> We are the "thousand pound gorilla"


Hey, I may be old but I'm slow.(To paraphrase what they said about our flag football team). I'mgettinthere.


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

I wonder if he's seen this thread yet.




It'll probably slam the ole' sphincter shut.





Scott"gigglingwithconspiratoryglee"M


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

I just got a PM pointing to this thread. I am nervous, very nervous. There is a disruption in the "force". The jungle leaves are quivering. My mailWOMAN is going to be tired!

If this is what I think it is, let me send out a GIANT THANK YOU. I am excited as all get out! If it isn't, nevermind...blushing.

I am blessed to have all these stogie friends, and a great place to share, in CS.

I feel lucky just to have you guys as friends and BOTL's. That is no BS, without the great members of the site, I would never keep it going. You are Club Stogie. 

I don't mean to be a spoilsport, but might I suggest, in lieu of anyone sending anymore bombs to me, they donate a little something to the Red Cross? Don't get me wrong, I greatly appreciate it, it's like being a kid at Christmas. But having been in New Orleans at the RTDA only weeks before Katrina, I have really felt close to the tradgedy.

Add to that the fact that it looks like it will take me forever to smoke what is already in the bombing planes!

Your all like brothers and sisters to me, God bless.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

pds said:


> ..........................
> 
> I feel lucky just to have you guys as friends and BOTL's. That is no BS, without the great members of the site, I would never keep it going. You are Club Stogie.
> 
> ...


No disrepect, "Fearless Leader", but I would be willing to bet that >90% of them have already given donations and will continue to do so. The monkeys are loose in the jungle and out of control, your mail person deserves some milk and cookies!
We're really just cleaning out our humidors!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

galaga said:


> No disrepect, "Fearless Leader"


I totally just thought of Rocky and Bullwinkle when you said that. You reminded me of Boris and Natasha always calling their boss "Fearless Leader".

I think we should change PDS's User Title to "Natasha" 

XXX


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

For some reason I feel the need to clarify that last post. Especially since I find myself excitedly anticipating today's mail!

What I'm trying to say is: I have been blessed with a lot of things, health, family, a good job, a great country, and of course a hobby that has brought me a ton of great friends...all of you. Since I have so much I am thankful for, the native Swedish-bred guilt kicks in when something like this happens!

I appreciate all of you guys saying "Thanks for Club Stogie", and I in turn say "Your Welcome". If we can, let's say Thanks going forward with a donation to the Red Cross to help all those B/SOTL's that are so much less fortunate than ourselves.

Peace!


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

galaga said:


> No disrepect, "Fearless Leader", but I would be willing to bet that >90% of them have already given donations and will continue to do so. The monkeys are loose in the jungle and out of control, your mail person deserves some milk and cookies!
> We're really just cleaning out our humidors!


I agree.

I accept my destiny. FYI...I don't forget!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

pds said:


> For some reason I feel the need to clarify that last post. Especially since I find myself excitedly anticipating today's mail!
> 
> What I'm trying to say is: I have been blessed with a lot of things, health, family, a good job, a great country, and of course a hobby that has brought me a ton of great friends...all of you. Since I have so much I am thankful for, the native Swedish-bred guilt kicks in when something like this happens!
> 
> ...


Paul you are totally the man and you give us a place to call home and enjoy ourselves with all of our friends, including you. Just a small token of grattitude for all the time, hard work, and money you put into CS. You truly deserve more. And I know for a FACT that there are some sneaky monkey's who haven't posted their tracking #'s hehe

Look out below "Natasha" :r

XXX


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

LasciviousXXX said:


> I totally just thought of Rocky and Bullwinkle when you said that. You reminded me of Boris and Natasha always calling their boss "Fearless Leader".
> 
> I think we should change PDS's User Title to "Natasha"
> 
> XXX


What, you don't like mushroommushroommushroom.....


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Paul you are totally the man and you give us a place to call home and enjoy ourselves with all of our friends, including you. Just a small token of grattitude for all the time, hard work, and money you put into CS. You truly deserve more. And I know for a FACT that there are some sneaky monkey's who haven't posted their tracking #'s hehe
> 
> Look out below "Natasha" :r
> 
> XXX


 :tpd: 
Paul,
You are, with out a doubt, our "Fearless Leader". Many thanks for all your hard work and support in keeping the jungle alive !
Rick (galaga) is right. Many of us have already (or will do so shortly) lent our support to the Katrina Relief effort. Thanks for reminding us and keeping things in perspective.
Peter


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

galaga said:


> What, you don't like mushroommushroommushroom.....


I don't know, I migh prefer "Ahh Snake, a snake..... snake a snake... oooohhh its a snake!!!"

:r


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

pds said:


> I agree.
> 
> I accept my destiny. FYI...I don't forget!


Let's not forget how hugely entertaining this is to all LLGs, participating or not. We'll all feel better for it in the end. I feel the ulcer healing as I type ... :r I also agree that the vast majority of us have donated and will continue to donate until it hurts to those directly helping the victims.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

LasciviousXXX said:


> I don't know, I migh prefer "Ahh Snake, a snake..... snake a snake... oooohhh its a snake!!!"
> 
> :r


 :r :r :r you need some credits........


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

pds said:


> For some reason I feel the need to clarify that last post. Especially since I find myself excitedly anticipating today's mail!
> 
> What I'm trying to say is: I have been blessed with a lot of things, health, family, a good job, a great country, and of course a hobby that has brought me a ton of great friends...all of you. Since I have so much I am thankful for, the native Swedish-bred guilt kicks in when something like this happens!
> 
> ...


I (and most likely most everyone else) have already made a donation...

So shut up and take your medicine! 

Congrats Paul, thanks for the forum and the work that goes into it.

ENJOY.....

and BTW, you might want to lay in some supplies of Butane, cutters, Humidity beads, and lots of Spanish cedar.]


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

More coming, 0305 0830 0001 7475 3196 :gn


----------



## Danimal (Jun 6, 2004)

Been bust but will have mine going tomorrow. That way the carnage doesn't stop!


----------



## PuroBrat (Sep 8, 2005)

Paul, let me start by saying that I am making daily trips to the local aid and supply warehouse for our displaced New Orlanders, and will continue those trips as long as the need is there. 

Secondly, I have not been here very long, but I have been here long enough to see what this family of LLGs is all about. And anyone who puts in the time and effort to keep this great a place running, is deserving of a small token of our grattitude. I suspect there will be more :w


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Dc # 03912560089000028795 :d


----------



## PuroBrat (Sep 8, 2005)

SEE!!! :r


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

this is hard to say so i will just say it

thank you for what you do...this is home...sniff

sent today by the fastest possible post

canada post...xpresspost...23 110 660 368



so many thanks(sure hope the address was right or some poor nonsmoker is going to wonder what the f**k is going on  )

derrek


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

Sent out tomorrow early AM! lol You guys had to plan this during my first week of school! Oh so busy! Incoming!!!! Thanks Paul from FOG to another!!!!


----------



## pyrotech (Sep 8, 2005)

As a newbie here, who has already had a few laughs and met a couple of fine BOTL's, I would also like to in someway contribute. With the current level of hits sending cigars from the UK seems a bit pointless, and as pds raised the issue of donating to the red cross, I thought in the spirt of board I'd totally ignore this request

I've therefore made a small donation to the Capital Area Animal Welfare Society who are dealing with many of the non human casualties of this disaster.

PDS I hope this meets with your approval, and thanks for providing an "asylum in the storm"


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

pyrotech said:


> As a newbie here, who has already had a few laughs and met a couple of fine BOTL's, I would also like to in someway contribute. With the current level of hits sending cigars from the UK seems a bit pointless, and as pds raised the issue of donating to the red cross, I thought in the spirt of board I'd totally ignore this request
> 
> I've therefore made a small donation to the Capital Area Animal Welfare Society who are dealing with many of the non human casualties of this disaster.
> 
> PDS I hope this meets with your approval, and thanks for providing an "asylum in the storm"


WTG Pyro.....


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

Mine went out Monday. 0304 3490 0000 2388 5762

I hope you enjoy these, Paul. :w


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

I just can't wait to see the pictures of all the bombs......I am sure there's going to be some incredible sticks in there!

Have fun smoking, PDS!! 

I hear there's a sale on coolers down at the local Wally-world!


----------



## 5thDan (Mar 15, 2005)

pyrotech said:


> As a newbie here, who has already had a few laughs and met a couple of fine BOTL's, I would also like to in someway contribute. With the current level of hits sending cigars from the UK seems a bit pointless, and as pds raised the issue of donating to the red cross, I thought in the spirt of board I'd totally ignore this request
> 
> I've therefore made a small donation to the Capital Area Animal Welfare Society who are dealing with many of the non human casualties of this disaster.
> 
> PDS I hope this meets with your approval, and thanks for providing an "asylum in the storm"


Nice touch Pryo. Those people down there need help for sure, but so do there pets.


----------



## Gordon in NM (Mar 9, 2005)

Paul, Thanks for everything man.

Just shut up and take it like a man, cause you've got it coming.

0304 3490 0002 8482 8379

Gordo


----------



## Danimal (Jun 6, 2004)

Went out today.


----------



## PuroBrat (Sep 8, 2005)

pyrotech said:


> As a newbie here, who has already had a few laughs and met a couple of fine BOTL's, I would also like to in someway contribute. With the current level of hits sending cigars from the UK seems a bit pointless, and as pds raised the issue of donating to the red cross, I thought in the spirt of board I'd totally ignore this request
> 
> I've therefore made a small donation to the Capital Area Animal Welfare Society who are dealing with many of the non human casualties of this disaster.
> 
> PDS I hope this meets with your approval, and thanks for providing an "asylum in the storm"


Not to Jack this thread or anything, but if anyone else feels as Pyro does for the animals, not just the people. Here is a LINKY


----------



## LT Rich (Sep 7, 2005)

WOW, now that is a bombing campaign! thank you for this site! I know it has brought me something to look forward to even over here!


----------

